# Wellness core reduced fat?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I have a $15 off coupon towards wellness and I've tried regular and ocean formulas before, but still havent tried the reduced fat one, which is turkey based. 
Has anyone tried this, has your dog liked the flavor?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My one chocolate lab that I had to get some weight off has been on this. She gobbles it up with no problems at all! She loves the core and I have done the superfive mix weight management also! But the core is what she likes the best! I actually have her right now on the EVO weight management and I was going to do orijen in my rotation next, but I think for her I will get the weight management core again! She for some reason will eat the EVO but with not as much gusto as she did with the Core! She liked this better for some reason! Which to me when you look at the ingredients seems EVO is better. But she likes it a lot and has had no problems with this food at all! She seems satisfied with the two feedings a day and really does not look hungry and I feed her 3/4 to almost a cup each feeding. Oh and the evening she gets wet with it!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, Uno's seems to be getting a budha belly due to my parents feeding him bits of table scraps when they watch him (I know, I've had "the talk" with them about a million times, but they insist that he's starving because he likes to beg). Anyways, he needs to lose 2-3 lbs. 

But its funny how picky dogs can be with their taste preferences, I'm sure they'll eat anything when they are hugry enough, but I would like to see my dog eat his food with gusto. He liked the original Core, but not ocean formula, I thought he didnt like fish, but he loves acana pacifica.. so go figure.. 

I'm pretty sure he'll like this one because his favorite is chicken and turkey.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

A word of caution on Core Reduced Fat is that it is majorly lacking in calories. Check it out.

Your dog may lose the 2 or 3 lbs you want it to lose, but it's energy level in doing so is going to drastically suffer.

My dogs actually lost weight just by going with grain free foods, yet still high in fat and calories.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Yes, I'm aware of that, but I've been back and forth with whether to continue feeding high protein or not because he puts on weight very easily (right now i'm feeding horizon legacy), I reduced the ammount to 1/2 cup in the morning with 2 tbsps of canned mixed in and same in the evening, which is very little for a dog his size (67 lbs), I did notice that he begs a lot now, like the small ammount just doesent satisfy him, but then again, it could be something that he learned from being fed table food. 

I also noticed that he's been a bit sleepy lately, had the blood tests done and everything came out fine, he's active in the evening, but he seems to run of of steam on walks, which is highly unusual. I've read someplace here that theres too much of a particular amino acid( trytophan I think? ) that may cause the dog to act very subdued. 

I really cannot be certain whether the food is the culprit, but its worth a shot.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Evo weight management has 52% protein and only 15% in fat. Plus calories are still an amazing 458 per cup. 

I'd really think about trying this one. He'd still have the energy he'd need, yet you would reduce the fat in his diet, thus shedding some pounds.

If he doesn't have the energy to walk or play, he won't lose the weight regardless of what you feed.


I trully believe Core Reduced Fat is aimed at the human mind, not the dogs interest.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thanks for the input, but I have my reservations regarding very high protein, I already feel like I'm pushing it with 40% and I would prefer to go lower. Besides that, he doesent like the taste of Evo.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

ok....how about 


Acana Wild Prarie
33% protein, 17% fat and 425 calories per cup


OR

Canine Caviar Adult Chicken and Pearl Millet
26% protein, 16% fat and 599 calories per cup


Or (even better if you want lower protein and fat but need energy calories)

Canine Caviar Adult Lamb and Pearl Millet
21% protein, 12% fat and 486 calories per cup


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

well I do feed all 3 acana formulas in my rotation, I just wanted to use up this coupon that I have for wellness. 

I wont be feeding canine caviar because its not grain free and I dont want to go under 30% protein. 
I'm a bit confused why youre so against this formula, is it just a calorie thing? I really dont think its that big of a deal, its still a good quality food, I'm just going to try it for a month and see how he does on it.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

First, I think you just want to use your coupon....lol :biggrin:

What I don't like about Core Reduced Fat is that I feel it is very gimmicky and aimed at humans. Yeah it has high protein levels, but the calorie count is so low, that it doesn't make sense. It's being offset by such a low fat percentage, that it doesn't matter that it has 32% protein in it. It's like TOTW with it's 350 calorie ratings. It's grain free, but that's about all you can say about it. 

I think the other Core offerings are just fine. There is potato splitting in them, but whatever.

Try it and report back in a month how your dog did on this product. With the activity you stated though, I just don't think it has enough energy in it. Or you'll have to over feed to get the energy you need, but then the dog won't lose the weight you want off. Look at that, your own field study :tongue:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Well, he's obviously not burning off the excess calories right now, which are converted into fat, I dont see an issue with trying a lower calorie food. With no offense, I would also like to point out that in my original post, I simply wanted to know whether you have tried the food and how the dog liked it, thats it. If you havent then you can just say so, not all dogs need high calorie foods, we as pet owners know our animals best because we spend enough time with them to know what works and what doesent. I appriciate your concern, but it all comes down what I feel is most appropriate for my dog based on his individial metabolism/energy level/exercise, etc.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My chocolate lab has had no health issues or any energy loss from eating wellness core reduced fat food. She actually will go on a 3 mile walk come home drink water even if we bring water LOL and she will sit for a while lay down after the walk then again she's back up with a toy in her mouth to play again! Where I am still sitting! She can then go in the pool and swim. My point here is she hasn't lost any energy level. Now if I sit here like I am right now on the computer she's laying right by me ! When I get up she gets up and she gets a bone to chew, a toy to play she's very active. So I again have had no issues. Right now she's on the evo and she will again go on the core weight reduction! She has for me had no major issues no lack of energy no listlessness at all! All in all to lose two or three lbs. I think your not going to find a difference in your dogs activity level. I have not I know!


----------

